# Filling Fresh Water Tank from Stream



## Swede (Apr 1, 2003)

I am a new RVer and do a fair amount of dry camping, usually near water as I am a trout fisherman. I would like to fill my fresh water tank from the nearby stream. I realize that the water should be filtered. My question is: could I hook up a 12V portzble pump to my water hose, have it attached to a filter near the RV and draw filtered water from the stream into my fresh water tank ?


----------



## Butch (Apr 1, 2003)

Filling Fresh Water Tank from Stream

I can think of no reason why that cannot be done.  I would however protect myself by also adding the correct mixture of Purex bleach.  There are some pretty wild little varmits running around in most streams.  BUT, I have done this and would do so again if need be.


----------



## Swede (Apr 1, 2003)

Filling Fresh Water Tank from Stream

Butch, thanks for the feedback - it sounds like you are advocationg adding bleach to the drinking water - sounds scary to me?  What mixture would you recommend? Does Purex bleach have something special that allows it to be added to drinking water?


----------



## Butch (Apr 1, 2003)

Filling Fresh Water Tank from Stream

Ken,

one tabelspoon of purex / clorox bleach per 20 gallons will most often sanatize drinking water.  Clorine is what you are after.  I would mix up enough clorine bleach in a gallon jug to treat my water tank.  Never pour straight bleach into your tank.  Always mix with water first.  Secondly, one should super clorinate their tank at least once a year IF using nonclorinated water, such as a well or whatever.  Super clorinating consists of 1/4 cup purex or clorox mixed into one gallon of water per every 15 gallons of tank capacity. Pour this mixture into your tank then top off the tank.  Then let set for perferably overnight, then run mixture thru all spigots until you smell the clorine, then drain and flush the tank.  You may have to repeat the flushing a couple of times to eliminate the smell / taste.  Having said this.  I have heard of some folks using a powder solution obtained from swimming pool supply houses which effectively does the same thing but takes alot less of the medium to sanitize drinking water.  I've never used it myself...Good Luck...


----------



## JimT (Apr 2, 2003)

Filling Fresh Water Tank from Stream

  Butch hit the nail on the head! Years ago I was hunting< being very thristy I came upon a crystal clear stream in northern New Hampshire. I drank from the stream and that pm got VERY VERY sick. An experance I'll never forget and will never do that again
JimT


----------



## Swede (Apr 3, 2003)

Filling Fresh Water Tank from Stream

Thanks guys, it sure makes sense - after all my home drinking water is chlorinated


----------



## JT (Apr 12, 2003)

Filling Fresh Water Tank from Stream



Swede, drinking water from *any* creek/stream/river is definitely NOT ADVISABLE; contamination from giardia lamblia is very likely present, and this lovely little protozoa will cause your innards no end of trouble! (The actual "disease" from ingesting the protozoa is called "giardiasis".)  Also, adding bleach to the water doesn't necessarily kill it; the protozoa is protected by a sac.  Backpackers use filter systems -- some are complex and pretty expensive -- to kill giardia, but there is no practical way to filter the volume of water you would need to fill your RV's tank.  

BTW, don't let your dogs drink out of the creek, either; they're just as susceptible as humans to giardiasis!


----------



## JT (Apr 12, 2003)

Filling Fresh Water Tank from Stream



Swede, drinking water from *any* creek/stream/river is definitely NOT ADVISABLE; contamination from giardia lamblia is very likely present, and this lovely little protozoa will cause your innards no end of trouble! (The actual "disease" from ingesting the protozoa is called "giardiasis".)  Also, adding bleach to the water doesn't necessarily kill it; the protozoa is protected by a sac.  Backpackers use filter systems -- some are complex and pretty expensive -- to kill giardia, but there is no practical way to filter the volume of water you would need to fill your RV's tank.  

BTW, don't let your dogs drink out of the creek, either; they're just as susceptible as humans to giardiasis!


----------



## Rich D. (Apr 14, 2003)

Filling Fresh Water Tank from Stream

My vet says to not let my dog drink from a stream. What inference can one make from that?


----------



## Butch (Apr 14, 2003)

Filling Fresh Water Tank from Stream

Unfortunately, I have watched my animals Vet fill  up his water supply out of a crick. Sure hope he doesn't contract giardiasis and start growing a wide flat tail... At his cabin, that is the only water supply.  Fortunately he apparently doesn't know that purex won't kill those little bitty bugs, or he might die from dehydration or something.  Out of curiosity, how often has anyone heard of others contracting Beaver Fever... again, just curious.  I know of one case in my lifetime...


----------

